

Ask HN: Anyone use Rackspace Managed Cloud Servers? - dustyreagan

I've used Rackspace Cloud Servers for awhile, but I'm thinking about adding the "Managed" support level to my servers. Anyone have experience with the service? Is it worth it?
======
anonymousfred
I have had them "monitor and manage" production servers where we were paying a
small fortune in services(20k+) to them and there were more than a few times
where they didn't even notify us the prod DBS were down. Basically they scom
or mom and make calls after you get an email about an incident. Lame sauce,
just get server density and manage it yourself.

------
true_religion
Yes. In my unscientific experience their I/O is faster than Amazon, but I
migrated away from cloud servers completely because it didn't fit my needs.

